# Autodosing ferts DIY



## LondonDragon (9 May 2008)

Found this topic, could be usefull for those who only dose liquid ferts or mix their dry 

http://www.guitarfish.org/2008/03/24/au ... -diy-style

Enjoy


----------



## Themuleous (18 May 2008)

Nice idea, cheap too 

Sam


----------

